# brake upgrade advice



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

i have a 64 lemans conv with the original suicidal single res non power drum brakes. What are my options for upgrading? what have you guys out there done, has anyone used Scarebird parts? what seems to be the most cost effective upgrade? ultimately i would love to upgrade to power disc at least up front, what is most cost effective way? any general advice that could be given would appreciated.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a complete Wilwood 4 wheel disc kit for my 67 GTO. I have heard that SCAREBIRD kits are excellent. Whatever you choose to do, the dual master is a "must"....OR you could refurbish, and run the original system.:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The most cost-effective upgrade would be to install '69-'72 A body discs, calipers, and splndles from an A body. Dual master cyl, too. This is a cheap, direct bolt-on, and works extremely well on these cars. A friend of mine did his '65 years ago, using the components from a '70-'72 Cutlass. Total cost was $90 at the time.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Brakes*

I have wilwood on one 67. There two pricey. I put The Right Stuff Detailing on my 2nd car. Really like them. Drilled and slotted rotors and powder coated calipers. Really good price. Everyone who sells brake kits uses their stainless brake line kits. Perfect fit.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

+1 for right stuff kit, free upgrade to stainless lines and zinc coated drilled and slotted rotors , easy install w/great instructions. Step above stock, great looking (especially with rally's and 5 spokes), best price i could find around 400 i believe for fronts w/stock spindles, and i shopped it around, picked up dual master brand new on e-bay for 9.95 and adjustable combo valve for around 30.00, will try manual before i add a booster.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's another option for you. I was considering this type of safety upgrade for my '64. Just swap into a dual circuit master and keep your existing drum brake system. That would be sufficient. From the "Right Stuff" you can get the Dual Bail master (DBMC05) $49. Then the PV72 Prop Valve for $65. Then the $10 valve bracket PVB71. There's another part you need and I forgot, but their customer service is very good and you can call them.

Ultimately I decided to keep my current "suicide" single master manual drums only because I won't be driving my car that much once the restoration I'm doing is completed. I'll just have my brake system serviced/checked regularly.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> The most cost-effective upgrade would be to install '69-'72 A body discs, calipers, and splndles from an A body. Dual master cyl, too. This is a cheap, direct bolt-on, and works extremely well on these cars. A friend of mine did his '65 years ago, using the components from a '70-'72 Cutlass. Total cost was $90 at the time.


:agree:agree:agree

I did the same with my car. I got some spindles, rotors, calipers, master cylinder with the metal lines and propotioning valve off a 70 Chevelle at a wrecking yard. Total cost was $90. Calipers and master cylinder is cheap and easy to rebuild. You will also need to replace you brake hoses.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

bullet20cc said:


> I have wilwood on one 67. There two pricey. I put The Right Stuff Detailing on my 2nd car. Really like them. Drilled and slotted rotors and powder coated calipers. Really good price. Everyone who sells brake kits uses their stainless brake line kits. Perfect fit.


I have a friend who sells "Right Stuff' products, he uses and likes thier "Stuff" also........Bullet, how do you like the Wilwood set up??? thanks, Eric


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i also have to recomend the rite stuff. i bought there front ant rear set up with stainless brake lines and they gave me free front braded caliper lines. i got them at the englishtown swap meet so i saved on shipping and they give you a show deal also. front and rear package with lines and upgrade kit for around 1000.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Unless you know a yard that's chock full of old A bodies (i don't) where you can scavenge parts, your source is Ebay. a full assembly from an A body with shipping totals about $300, i looked into it not that long ago. i'm just running my drums until the shoes are shot and then i'll upgrade. I checked into new parts from autozone, o'reiley, etc. and it gets quite a bit more expensive at that point.

Edit: here's an ebay kit... http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/COMP...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Don't forget Summit. They carry conversion kits too. I believe at one point they had a kit for around $400, front only. It might have been this past summer. My memory fails me.......


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Please discard my above post. I'm told this kit is no good. I can not recommend the Right Stuff's dual master conversion kit for the 64-66. Part number is GMKT813S. I was told the master cylinder I got with it DOESN'T work guys. My shop (who truly knows Pontiacs) obtained a different dual master for my car. And I made the mistake of getting those stainless steel lines and they're much harder to bend/modify compared to the original type lines. If you have a 64 with manual drums and want this conversion, do not buy this kit. Ultimately they wound up using some of the lines but that's about it. Remaining parts were obtained elsewhere. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

just to swap to dual master, go to parts store, tell them you need 67 manual drum brake master and get extra brake tubing line with nuts already attached, and tubing line connector, and inverted flare plug. This is nothing special. existing line goes to one port on master and new line on other port. Then remove rear line from tubing block on frame rail, install plug. add connector to rear line and connect new line there. Now front and back are independent.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I got the "Right Stuff" full conversion (front/back) over a year ago. I still am not finished with the body work and have not married the body back to the frame. BUT I noticed I never saw a master cylinder to the kit they sent over a year ago and only realized it last month. (duhhh!)

I called them up and they said it's a rare circumstance, but the would send me the dual reservoir at their cost. Very understanding company and once the car runs again, I can report back on the brake performance.

Dave, I haven't assembled anything on the firewall yet, so here's hoping I don't see the issue you faced. But their stainless lines on the frame dropped right in for me.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mal, what car are you doing it on? a 64? 

The right stuff's dual master they sent with the kit will not accept the 64's retaining brake push rod. We wound up using a dual for a 67 GTO from elsewhere. The proportioning valve bracket in this kit will need modification to install.


----------



## 6tee7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Another option is Inline Tube. I used their kit because they guarnteed that it would fit 14 inch wheels and they dont have their name plastered all over them. They went on great, the only problem I had was bleeding them but that was my fault ( I didnt bench bleed the master before installing it).


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's a few shots of the dual master conversion done on the 64 recently. About all we could use from the right stuff kit were the lines and proportioning valve. The dual master itself was from elsewhere and would be normally be used on a 67. Glad it's black so it's somewhat hidden. Anyway it did work out for me with a lot of modification.


----------

